# Zenki S14 SR into '93 S13



## luka (May 3, 2005)

Hey everyone, new to the board and new to 240's, I've read over everything I'm suppose to so I think I'm ready to post 

I'm helping a good friend do, as the title says, a Zenki S14 SR20DET Blacktop swap into his '93 S13. 

he got a motor set but the harness + all the little relays and mysteriuos boxes still conencted and the harness UNCUT. 

However, looking at the picture below which is a picture of the S14 harness (the other half is already connected to the motor) I don't see the F9/F10 plugs that everyone keeps talking about (I'm now assuming those are only seen on the s13 sr20's). I also don't see the white plug that is suppose to connect to the interior harness, all I have is a 4-5" connector with about 20+ wires in it. http://www.endlessmusic.ca/images/s13/s14_main.JPG 

Here are two pics of the F9/F10 plugs that everyone is always talking about. Note the wires / connectors have different colors then what's been documented online (this is just adding to my confusion) http://www.endlessmusic.ca/images/s13/e9e10_1.JPG http://www.endlessmusic.ca/images/s13/e9e10_2.JPG 

and here's a snapshot of the ECU currently in the car (I don't see the white connector.. I'm assuming the brown one is what everyone is talking about) http://www.endlessmusic.ca/images/s13/s13ecu.JPG

so now my queston... what the heck am I suppose to do about this wiring situation :/ I've seen afew guys post (but not getting any response) the same issue I'm having which obviously wasn't any help. I've been staring at the two S13 slash S14 manuals for the past two days and although I can tell what each ECU wire does, I haven't found a way to figure out what the wires in the 4-5" S14 connector do, or where they should go.. 

and I don't want to cut into the harness until I know exactly what I'm suppose to do.. and please guys, any help would be greatly appreciated, I'm familiar with engine swaps (put a 4G63T into my '92 doge colt hatchback) and I've done wiring before so I'm not a complete goof, but the online stuff for this car has got my head spinning in circles. 

thanks again

-luka

ps sorry about the extrenal pics, but the pictures are fairly large and I didn't want to melt anyone's 56k


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

Where do you live? Anywhere close to the Southeast?


----------

